# Hansel and Gretel's Cottage Oct 2013



## MCrosbie (Oct 21, 2013)

*Met up with The Wombat for a stroll round the country side and tick a few things off a list we had gathered, but a little surprise was awaiting me as nothing was said until the day. A little cottage hidden in the woods! a big thanks to The Wombat and credit to him for this find whilst on his travels one day 

Not a lot of info on this quaint little place but looks like it was once owned by horsey people. not much left as it looks recently cleared.

Anyway on with the pics enjoy​*
































































​


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Oct 21, 2013)

That's a lovely cottage!
Fantastic pics too,
Thanks..


----------



## Miz_Firestorm (Oct 21, 2013)

Nice find!


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 21, 2013)

Thats quaint! great pics.


----------



## LittleOz (Oct 21, 2013)

Lovely little find. Not hugely impressed by the previous residents musical taste though.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 21, 2013)

Zomg, that is so sweet! Surprised theres anything inside at all, but it's a bonus to what is an awesome exterior. 
So glad I've even been able to see photos of this, I'm just glad places like this still exist!


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 21, 2013)

Very nicely done, you've covered it well Mr Crosbie 
Beautiful exterior to this place


----------



## Nikokas (Oct 22, 2013)

So "horsey people" you say... Humm!!! 
You Just got my head and heart ticking, these kinds of places are "close to the heart" for me... Wonder why 
Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## mrtoby (Oct 22, 2013)

good stuff, i like.


----------



## Bunkerkid (Oct 22, 2013)

Very nice, love these old houses would love to visit one. Will have to see if I can find some near me.


----------



## NakedEye (Oct 27, 2013)

Nice find Mr.C! Looks lovely, could live there myself....nice set of pics too.....wouldn't mind a sniff of that vinyl!!!


----------



## Hendreforgan (Oct 27, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful, a treasure, thank you!


----------



## Judderman62 (Oct 27, 2013)

liking that lots


----------

